# Hyatt Residence Club Kaanapali



## mauitraveler (Jul 5, 2014)

For all of you who were interested in touring the HRC in Kaanapali via one of their packages, be on the look-out for another offer from Hyatt that we just received today (our second invitation in 8 months).  This time, they are offering a 6 day, 5 night package for $299 which includes a $100 gift certificate to spend at the resort during your stay.  The phone number is 1-800-665-8455, in case your invitation "got lost in the mail". lol


----------



## Fletcher921 (Jul 5, 2014)

I want an invite!!


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 6, 2014)

Babs,
Are you going to call the 1-800 number?  You might mention that you own a unit at the Whaler and that you're thinking of expanding to the Hyatt!  I'm going to call them in the morning and see if one of my colleagues can take advantage of the offer, as she "is interested in owning on Maui".  Good luck to you!!  (Will let you know what they say.)  CJ


----------



## LisaH (Jul 6, 2014)

mauitraveler said:


> Babs,
> Are you going to call the 1-800 number?  You might mention that you own a unit at the Whaler and that you're thinking of expanding to the Hyatt!  I'm going to call them in the morning and see if one of my colleagues can take advantage of the offer, as she "is interested in owning on Maui".  Good luck to you!!  (Will let you know what they say.)  CJ



This sounds like a nice deal. do you know where they will put you for the accommodation?


----------



## california-bighorn (Jul 6, 2014)

*Code ?*



mauitraveler said:


> For all of you who were interested in touring the HRC in Kaanapali via one of their packages, be on the look-out for another offer from Hyatt that we just received today (our second invitation in 8 months).  This time, they are offering a 6 day, 5 night package for $299 which includes a $100 gift certificate to spend at the resort during your stay.  The phone number is 1-800-665-8455, in case your invitation "got lost in the mail". lol



Was there some kind of "code" you had to give them when you called to make the reservation?


----------



## Denise L (Jul 6, 2014)

LisaH said:


> This sounds like a nice deal. do you know where they will put you for the accommodation?



I read on Flyertalk that they put you in a Hyatt room facing the construction.


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 6, 2014)

Fletcher921 said:


> I want an invite!!



Babs,

The rep said that I could "transfer" my invitation to my colleague by putting it in her name.  They would then check her eligibility (income > $125K/year).  The reservation has to be booked by 7/24/14 and travel must be completed by 12/18/14.  This offer requires sitting through the 90-minute presentation, of course.  Try calling them anyway, if you're still interested.  Good luck! CJ


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 6, 2014)

california-bighorn said:


> Was there some kind of "code" you had to give them when you called to make the reservation?



CA-bighorn,

Our invitation came with a reservation number.  When I called this a.m., the rep said that I could transfer this number to "my colleague", and then they would check on his or her eligibility.  As I mentioned to Fletcher921, it doesn't hurt to call anyway, if you are really interested and don't mind sitting through the 90-minute presentation.  CJ


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 6, 2014)

LisaH said:


> This sounds like a nice deal. do you know where they will put you for the accommodation?



LisaH.

According to the "fine print" (I needed a magnifying glass to read it!!!), they will assign you to a room according to what's available when you check in.  "Requests can be made at the time of check-in".

As Denise L said, their first choice of assignment will probably be a view of the parking lot.  When we toured the KORV in 2007, the Westin Resort (Hotel) gave us a room with a view of the parking lot, although we were on an upper floor.

Sorry, I don't know how to incorporate multiple quotes in my reply.  Please see my previous replies to California-Bighorn and Fletcher921 for more details.  Thanks!  CJ


----------



## lizap (Jul 6, 2014)

Just curious-how do they confirm income level?




mauitraveler said:


> Babs,
> 
> The rep said that I could "transfer" my invitation to my colleague by putting it in her name.  They would then check her eligibility (income > $125K/year).  The reservation has to be booked by 7/24/14 and travel must be completed by 12/18/14.  This offer requires sitting through the 90-minute presentation, of course.  Try calling them anyway, if you're still interested.  Good luck! CJ


----------



## bethy (Jul 6, 2014)

We got the same offer, booked it, but are now probably going to cancel.  They confirmed income level by just asking you about it - that's it.  That may or may not be the case for someone who calls in without the offer code in hand.

We are booked for October and I talked at length about room location with the rep.  They will put you in the North tower next to the construction.  That is confirmed.  You may or may not actually face the construction.  Also, according the rep (which if we go I will confirm elsewhere), the bulk of the building construction is done and they were digging the pool two weeks ago.  They are planning/hoping to open in time for the Holidays.  So theoretically most of the work by October would be interior work which is less disruptive.

Ironically, they sent the offer to our 12yo daughter, btw, lol!  So they "let" us transfer it.

Even if money were no object I have zero desire to own on Kaanapali beach - just not my cup of tea.  I have traded in to MM1 before and it was great and I would do it again but I don't love that beach enough to own there - plus the Maui membership dues, airfare, etc . . .


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 6, 2014)

lizap said:


> Just curious-how do they confirm income level?



lizap,
Good question!  I didn't ask the rep that question, but somewhere there must be some sort of data base that these developers access for potential buyers (for example, owners of specific TSs?).  I know that when I referred several friends to the "Friends and Family" offer from Starwood 3 out of 4 of my friends received an invitation.  Who knows…

However, with these types of "invitations", just like the ones in Interval's magazine, I don't see how they can confirm our income level before we even sit down for the presentation.  CJ

Addendum:  Thanks, Bethy, for your answer to Lizap's question.  I was in the midst of composing my reply so I didn't see your response.  I love that the invitation was sent to your daughter!!


----------



## blackjack (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi all,

Any chance someone got the offer and willing to transfer it to my name?  

I would love to take advantage of the offer.  Or has anyone had success calling the number and get in on the offer?

Thanks!
Jack


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 7, 2014)

blackjack said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any chance someone got the offer and willing to transfer it to my name?
> 
> ...



Jack,

I'm waiting for a response from my colleague.  Will let you know if she doesn't want to use the offer.  CJ


----------



## blackjack (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks CJ, that's really nice of you!


----------



## california-bighorn (Jul 12, 2014)

In case anyone is still considering this offer....  A few days ago my wife received the offer in the mail.  After thinking about it I thought this would work well with our plans in September.  We already had a week reserved, but, needed 3 more nights at the end of our stay.  I called and made the reservation.  As already mentioned the cost is $299 for 6 days/5 nights.  If you book by July 30th they give you a $100 certificate that can be used on-site for restaurant etc charges.  There is a mandatory daily parking fee of $16 and valet parking is additional.  They did caution construction may be taking place.  Upgraded rooms may be available for a cost.  They didn't explain that and I didn't ask since we will probably be good with any of their rooms. 
 Since this is for 5 nights (we only needed 3) we will most likely check out of Kahana Falls a couple of days early and spend more time at the Hyatt.
As expected there will be a 90 minute presentation for the Hyatt Residence Club.  Those units should be interesting to tour.


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 12, 2014)

Blackjack,
Sent you a p.m.  CJ

California-Bighorn,
That's great that you can take advantage of their offer to give you the extra days for your stay on Maui.  Please come back and let us know how things went with your tour!  Happy travels!  CJ


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 19, 2014)

blackjack said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Any chance someone got the offer and willing to transfer it to my name?
> 
> ...



Jack,
Sent you a PM.  CJ


----------



## RichardL (Jul 19, 2014)

*Not for current Hyatt Vacation Owners*

Saw the post, and got excited and called.  The agent of course could not find my name on the approved list.  I then said perhaps as a Hyatt Club Owner I am on another list.  OOPS! current owners in any Hyatt location are excluded from this promotions.

If anyone with an invitation is up to transferring it, I can try again.  We love Maui and every year I walk by the Hyatt swimming pool with a slide and hope maybe next year.  Once the TS is complete, I will certainly put in an anytime request with my Hyatt Points.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 27, 2014)

RichardL said:


> Saw the post, and got excited and called.  The agent of course could not find my name on the approved list.  I then said perhaps as a Hyatt Club Owner I am on another list.  OOPS! current owners in any Hyatt location are excluded from this promotions.
> 
> If anyone with an invitation is up to transferring it, I can try again.  We love Maui and every year I walk by the Hyatt swimming pool with a slide and hope maybe next year.  Once the TS is complete, I will certainly put in an anytime request with my Hyatt Points.



Have you signed up for the Hyatt Chase card. If you and your wife do it you can each get 2 free nights. We just did that and my wife and I had 4 nights at the Hyatt while my kids stayed in our 1BDRM OF unit after we rented the studio at the last minute at a very good price. Everyone was happy with the arrangement.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 27, 2014)

california-bighorn said:


> In case anyone is still considering this offer....  A few days ago my wife received the offer in the mail.  After thinking about it I thought this would work well with our plans in September.  We already had a week reserved, but, needed 3 more nights at the end of our stay.  I called and made the reservation.  As already mentioned the cost is $299 for 6 days/5 nights.  If you book by July 30th they give you a $100 certificate that can be used on-site for restaurant etc charges.  There is a mandatory daily parking fee of $16 and valet parking is additional.  They did caution construction may be taking place.  Upgraded rooms may be available for a cost.  They didn't explain that and I didn't ask since we will probably be good with any of their rooms.
> Since this is for 5 nights (we only needed 3) we will most likely check out of Kahana Falls a couple of days early and spend more time at the Hyatt.
> As expected there will be a 90 minute presentation for the Hyatt Residence Club.  Those units should be interesting to tour.



We just did the tour and it was very low key, even less than the Marriott. We receive 10k hotel points.  They have a very good product in Kaanapali and it might sound crazy to most but the pricing on some units/weeks I thought was manageable. They are offering what they call pre-construction pricing so part of me says the price will go up more and if you bought an EOY week 8 middle level (they have pricing tiers for low, middle and high floors) for $50k it may go up in value before it comes down and a profit might be possible. I'm just speculating and don't know for sure but I do know that happened at a number of the pre-construction Marriotts and was told the same for some Hyatt prime units.

One thing I didn't like is if you look to trade let's say for the their really nice resort Seista Key on the Fla Gulf Coast you have no view category preference and would be.

They also don't have a good system to eventually keep out the hotel guests out of the TS resorts pools. I asked that question and didn't get an acceptable answer. They said they wouldn't be able to keep them from walking through the TS area and for me is going to be a busy place in my opinion.


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 27, 2014)

Is there a time limit on the trip?  I would be interested in an invite if we could use it May 2015.  Thanks.


----------



## mauitraveler (Jul 27, 2014)

SmithOp said:


> Is there a time limit on the trip?  I would be interested in an invite if we could use it May 2015.  Thanks.



If you are referring to the invitation that came in the mail, your travel would have to be completed by the middle of December, 2014.  The rep said that the villas would be opening after that time, so that's why they were inviting folks to visit before then.  Since we are not going to Maui until April of 2015, she said that I should keep the invitation and call back after January of 2015 to see if they had another offer for us!

However, if you just stop by for a tour as MOXJO did, I'm sure they would love to show you around and you would probably get some bonus points like he did!


----------



## SmithOp (Jul 27, 2014)

mauitraveler said:


> If you are referring to the invitation that came in the mail, your travel would have to be completed by the middle of December, 2014.  The rep said that the villas would be opening after that time, so that's why they were inviting folks to visit before then.  Since we are not going to Maui until April of 2015, she said that I should keep the invitation and call back after January of 2015 to see if they had another offer for us!
> 
> 
> 
> However, if you just stop by for a tour as MOXJO did, I'm sure they would love to show you around and you would probably get some bonus points like he did!




Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for new offers, we have a week booked at KBC so looking to extend the stay.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jul 29, 2014)

mauitraveler said:


> If you are referring to the invitation that came in the mail, your travel would have to be completed by the middle of December, 2014.  The rep said that the villas would be opening after that time, so that's why they were inviting folks to visit before then.  Since we are not going to Maui until April of 2015, she said that I should keep the invitation and call back after January of 2015 to see if they had another offer for us!
> 
> However, if you just stop by for a tour as MOXJO did, I'm sure they would love to show you around and you would probably get some bonus points like he did!



My wife and I were there last week for some alone time and they enticed us with 2 free drinks coupon and 10k hotel points. 

It was 60 minutes and very low key. I loved the product but not the deals from just a pure usage side but was considering buying to add to my portfolio as a renter.

MF fees for 2 BDRM is $2800. How much will that rent for in the winter is the big question for my rental approach. $4200 or $4800 or more? It's going to be a spectacular unit.  If $4200 I'm not sure the rental income ROI is there but at $4800 + it might be.  

I was intrigued by the $50k EOY middle floors unit.  They were giving away a week at any residence resort expect Kaanapali and Aspen they said plus $50k hotel points.


----------



## crf450x (Jun 30, 2015)

If anyone has a Hyatt Kaanapali invitation and is not able to use it and willing to transfer the invitation # over to us, please let me know.


----------

